# Free to a good home-Big ole' Willow



## B-N (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey guys.
I've got a great big chunk of willow sitting out in the field. It is about 12' long and 6' in diameter. It is located 45 minutes south of Woodstock, Ontario, Canada. We have a front end loader, so if someone does come to pick it up we could help load it onto the trailer. 

Not sure if anyone can use it for carving or if someone has the need to make 6’ cookies (you wanna see how that muffler modded BB kitted Poulan Wild Thing pulls in some big wood???). FYI it was a yard tree, so I don't know if there is any hardware in it.

If nobody is interested it is just going to end up rotting away in a fence row.


----------



## arbadacarba (Mar 29, 2009)

I sure hope somebody takes you up on it! Ever thought of blocking it up into bowl size pieces and putting it away to season until you have time to turn it. I have wood stored all over the place that I might not get to for several years.


----------



## angus nytro (Mar 30, 2009)

hey B-N
you say your 45min south of Woodstock.
what is the closest town to you?
i may be interested. i live around Highgate.


----------



## B-N (Mar 30, 2009)

Close to Tillsonburg, probably an hour and a half-two hours away from you.

arbadacarba, you could make a bathtub out of this thing!!


----------



## angus nytro (Mar 30, 2009)

ya your right a good couple hour drive! not worth it.
hate to see it go to waste.
i take all the free wood i can get, the good/bad /ugly!


----------



## arbadacarba (Mar 30, 2009)

Right about now I'd be saying to myself - This can't be wasted! better buy a lathe or a CS mill. After all, I'll be helping to save the planet if I do! ( Rationalization is a wonderful thing when it helps us buy new toys:greenchainsaw:)


----------



## wavefreak (Jul 2, 2009)

Dang. That's a big chunk O wood. Wish I was near. Where is that in relation to Toronto?


----------



## B-N (Jul 2, 2009)

I turns out that it was a big ole chunk of rotten wood. At this point in time it is mostly ashes, and hopefully it will soon be all ashes.

I'm sure glad that someone didn't come and look at it, I would have felt like a real ass if they showed up and we started looking real close at it only to realize it was punky.


----------

